# Quincy- day 2 of the show. He made his Mama proud!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Today Quincy had self confidence and exuberance and sparkled. He came in second and beat a brown boy who beat him yesterday. He is beginning to feel very comfortable with Chrystal. He is considerably younger than the boy who won, who is VERY big compared to the other two. So, we are going to do this again in four weeks so he does not forget what he has learned, and hopefully he will have grown some. Then we will likely do it again a month later so he has grown more. Chrystal feels right now his size is his only pitfall, and all that takes to remedy is maturing a bit.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Yep he is on his way to Total Poodle Show World Domination!

(I just think he is a very handsome puppy)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/u/3/NMjyA75yu_0

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/u/2/J9LIfa-JsQ0

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/u/1/0ICVkSJW0GQ

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/u/0/N_j-aDGX9FQ


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Yep he is on his way to Total Poodle Show World Domination!
> 
> (I just think he is a very handsome puppy)


You are sweet!!! I don't know about that, but after seeing him today, I have no doubt he is going to be a champion some day soon!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is going to kick butt, thats pretty obvious. I must say he looks amazing and so does your handler. These pictures really show how darn good he does look.  I am so happy for you!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> He is going to kick butt, thats pretty obvious. I must say he looks amazing and so does your handler. These pictures really show how darn good he does look.  I am so happy for you!!


Thank you so much Olie! He impressed me all to heck for such a youngster.

Love your Avatar. Getting ready for your white?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Arreau:

Very pretty boy and I really like his tail set.. It is not curling over his back given its natural length.. so that is a very big plus.. 

Also he seems to be sound, I love the back kick, he moves nicely.. I think with a bit more maturity and coat he will finish fast. Chrystal does a good job with him from what I could see in the videos.

Good luck with him. He is lovely.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Arreau:
> 
> Very pretty boy and I really like his tail set.. It is not curling over his back given its natural length.. so that is a very big plus..
> 
> ...


Thank you Ora! I was so pleased with how he behaved in the ring. He is at the lowest end of the age allowed and did not have a misstep. He seems to love it and he and Chrystal are really good together.. His movement TOTALLY turns my crank. And his tail blows my mind. The natural tails are really growing on me and his tail set is so lovely!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Love your Avatar. Getting ready for your white?


 HAHA. Not anytime soon but its a nice reminder of the future when I do!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you Ora! I was so pleased with how he behaved in the ring. He is at the lowest end of the age allowed and did not have a misstep. He seems to love it and he and Chrystal are really good together.. His movement TOTALLY turns my crank. And his tail blows my mind. The natural tails are really growing on me and his tail set is so lovely!!!!


Arreau:

I must admit that when I saw the video I really noticed his movement and nice tailset and the way he happily holds/wags it.

He seems like a very steady very sound puppy both physically and temperament wise. He did in fact enjoy the ring from what I have noticed in the video, didnot shy away and looked at the handler as if to say so give me the next instruction ::))

You will do well with him and I have no doubt that with more maturity under his wing and more coat and ring experience he will shine. 

IF he started showing this nicely than this pup loves the ring.. and it shows

Good luck with his future shows. Fingers crossed


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie:

What is your avatar.. is this a small white poodle statue you took a photo of. It does not seem like a real poo


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow! Quincy looks fabulous! And what I love almost as much as how great he looks and moves is how much fun he is having. He prances around the ring and wags his tail nonstop. Just love watching him. He looks like he adores Crystal, and she really gets a lot out of him. Keep us supplied with photos and videos.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He looks lovely, the natural tails are sure growing on me! He seems like such a happy soul.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Way to go Quincy!! 
He looks great, Cherie! Onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_:congrats:YES! Happy Dance for our favorite boy!! :elefant: Way to go, Quincy!:cheer2: Can't wait to see what he does going forward. He just SHINES in the ring. And, love full long tail!!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wait till he matures more, he's gonna knock socks off!! I LOVE his wonderful movement, his lovely face, his exuberant attitude, his great coat... OK, so I love him all over....LOL! Look forward to future updates! 

Go, Quincy, go!! There's a girl down here that is looking forward to meeting you in a couple years!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Yep he is on his way to Total Poodle Show World Domination!
> 
> (I just think he is a very handsome puppy)


You really are sweet! Thank you! He turns my crank too! There is something about this little lad that just does it for me. He is a handsome boy...thanks for noticing!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Olie:
> 
> What is your avatar.. is this a small white poodle statue you took a photo of. It does not seem like a real poo


Its not real It is a figurine.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie said:


> Its not real It is a figurine.


Olie:

I thought so, VERY cute.

I have a friend whose X-mas tree is full of only poodle figurines collected over many years and from different places they visited.

I envy her x-mas tree..SO beautiful with objects we all love. Poodles, galore !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Wow! Quincy looks fabulous! And what I love almost as much as how great he looks and moves is how much fun he is having. He prances around the ring and wags his tail nonstop. Just love watching him. He looks like he adores Crystal, and she really gets a lot out of him. Keep us supplied with photos and videos.


Thank you Amerique. He is such a sweet natured little man, and he just loves EVERYONE, particularly females. His tail rarely sits still. Sometimes in photos it looks as if it is down, but usually it is actually out to the side still wagging.Yes, he and Chrystal seem to have bonded like crazy. He may not have won this weekend, but this experience and the time he has spent with her has been invaluable, and will go a long way in his future in the ring.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> He looks lovely, the natural tails are sure growing on me! He seems like such a happy soul.


Thanks a bunch. The natural tails are growing on me too! I do not know if you know, but his registered name is Winnow Happy Go Lucky at Arreau and he is that!!! Just a happy sweet soul who loves everyone and everything. Winnow did an amazing job with this litter of pups.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

He is adorable! He is star-to-be for sure  !
I saw a video at Winnow site when he was just a little puppy - oh my what a goood temperament!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so proud of Quincy (and YOU, Cherie!!!) This has been an interesting and exciting journey to follow! I had my very first glimpse of the show world this summer when I was volunteered to handle that white puppy at our local show - and now I get to see "our" beautiful Quincy strutting his stuff!! It's making me have strange ideas of showing my own poodle someday :wacko: I think I need a shrink!! 

I'm hoping the new groomer we see on Saturday will be a good teacher so I can learn all I need to know about show coats - she co-owns and grooms show poodles. I can use either or both Meau and Lucy as my practice victims and if I can grow/care for a nice coat on one of them - maybe in a few years I might be ready to tackle a "real" show coat!!

You and Quincy are my inspiration!!! :hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Way to go Quincy!!
> He looks great, Cherie! Onwards and upwards!!!


Thanks so much Vibrant. I am pretty pumped. I really was not expecting first time out that he would do so well in the ring and act like such a lovely gentleman! He impressed the heck out of me, and it was awesome to see him bonding with Chrystal. He REALLY likes her a lot!


----------

